

Ask HN: Fastest way to master ember? - davidjnelson

I need to master ember _quickly_.  Already an expert in javascript, angular, dom.<p>Looking at these, wondering if anyone has any other suggestions:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ember101.com
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tutsplus.com&#x2F;course&#x2F;lets-learn-ember
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;peepcode.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;emberjs<p>Thanks!
======
udfalkso
Why not stick with Angular if you already know it?

